# TC's Happiest Playlist for International Day of Happiness



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Today is International Day of Happiness :lol:

The United Nations Organization has revealed the world's happiest playlist #HappySoundsLike but it is enough to make a serious music lover sad 

What should be on the TC Happiness Playlist (as an antidote to the other list)? :devil:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Beethoven's 9th Symphony. It is an Ode to Joy after all.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This song makes me feel so happy today:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

One of the most spritely and sunny melodies that come to mind:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Handel wrote the happiest sounding movement ever to me in his Organ Concerto No. 14 in A major.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Happiness? What's that?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

1. Grieg: Wedding day at Trolhaugen
2. Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
3. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
4. Holst: The Planets: Jupiter, Bringer of Jollity
5. Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise
6. Rossini: Overture to La Gazza Ladra (Thieving Magpie)
7. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6
8. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1
9. Strauss, J. (II): The Blue Danube Waltz
10. Copland: Rodeo: *** Down


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess the middle word in the Copland piece could be misconstrued as a 'lady of the evening' -- It was automatically sensored.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

nathanb said:


> One of the most spritely and sunny melodies that come to mind:


Wow! I never knew Alfvén wrote that. I've heard it most of my life, but thought I had only recently discovered Alfvén.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

As a bit of a disappointing prospect that took a bit of a detour in early adulthood, I'll be simply ecstatic when I finally hear that little Elgar march play for me.

Until then, it's just Elgar.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Happiness? What's that?


Happiness is finding out that you don't need that anoscopy after all. Happened to me today and I was VERY happy! :clap:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> 5. Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise


Happiness is a drunken wedding :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For those of us whose happiness is connected to chemical stimulation, perhaps Bach's Coffee cantata would be appropriate.

I don't ordinarily like happy music; I can't believe it. I was a grumpy old man before I hit adolescence.

But the playful part of Smetana's _Moldau_ is ok with me. As long as it's not too sunny outside.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Happiness? What's that?


Happiness is vacuuming the entire place clean. What else are you going to do when it's foggy all day long?  I didn't hear any music until around suppertime, though, but I'm making up for it.

There is so much happiness music! Aside from Ode to Joy, which I knew would get the playlist started  I think these are very happy:

Ligeti Piano Concerto
Prokofiev Piano Concerto 2
Bartók Rhapsodies 1 & 2


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm sobering up after an uncharacteristically heavy session on the ale. I'm now listening to Shostakovich's Viola Sonata just to remind me what a lucky fellow I am.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

There's no shortage of cheerful Haydn.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm sobering up after an uncharacteristically heavy session on the ale. I'm now listening to Shostakovich's Viola Sonata just to remind me what a lucky fellow I am.


You're listening to the Viola Sonata to sober up? Be sure to write down where to send the remains...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happiness summed up on one piece:


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Beethoven's Sixth, obviously.






The final movement of Beethoven's Seventh.






And, a somewhat offbeat addition, Offenbach's Schlittenfahrt/Sleigh Ride:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives Concord Sonata on a continuous never-ending loop.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I think this is happy! 

And this


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The happiest pieces I can think of for this momentous day:

Mahler 5 finale




Bach, In dir ist freude




And Prokofiev's 1st


----------

